# A Tale of Two Tails



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Ferdinand Delight sat inside his 1 gallon tank, he wanted so badly to be inside the 15 gallon home his owner, Lillian, had told him about. He decided to go out side for a walk, maybe meet some new bettas. "Hmm hmm hmm hmmmm," he hummed to himself. He couldn't help it, he knew she didn't like him going for walks by himself, she prefered him to take her other betta, Cheng with him. He couldn't stand it though. She was so depressed since her husband Fhil had died, and she was mad at him because he was inheriting Fhil's tank. He wasn't about to go for a walk with Cheng. He looked up, he was coming towards Tandle's. That place usually was fun. He didn't usually go in, it may be fun, but usually you could easily get in a fight, he didn't like fights. He was about to walk in, when a car zoomed by, his orange and white tail got caught up in the current, almost tearing it. "Slow DOWN!" He called, "People these days." He muttered under his breathe. He walked inside. 
There was a party going on. People danced everywhere, all shapes and sizes. He walked towards the line for ordering food, he felt like having some fried bloodworm, "Hey, you, the veiltail in the orange and white,"
"yeah?" Ferdinand asked.

"You look a little young to be here?"

"Look, I don't want to pick a fight,"

"Well I do," The Deltatail said, doing a half flare.

To be continued........


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Ooh nice start to the story! 
Subbed (;


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

The deltatail was about to lunge at Ferdinand's pectoral fin when an orange vt girl jumped between them, the deltatail instantly stopped mid-lunge. "Quit fighting!" She said, glaring at both Ferdinand and the deltatail. "Glen, I know you're my guard, but really? He didn't even say hi to me, and you're already going to attack him?"
"I'm sorry, Lady Teeney, but you're father told me-"
"Screw my father! I will not have you attacking young males my age! Besides, if you knew anything you would know that father picked him as my new suitor,"

"really?" Asked Glen.

"Yes, now go from me,"
"Yes Ma'am," After Glen left Ferdinand pulled Teeney asside.

"Why did you lie to him?" He asked.
"Because, he would have killed you otherwise, and besides, he is sooo boring,"
"But the Delights and the Ultimates have always feuded with each other, forever."
"Hey, who are these gu-" The Delight guards from Ferdinand's home had come and taken Teeney into custody, also locking Ferdinand in his room.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

"Let me out!" Ferdinand shouted, pounding on his door. He hadn't been to the kingdom in forever, he prefered to live with Lillian. His mom. He slumped onto his bed. Wishing he had never gone to Tandle's. He heard a tap on his window. He walked over to it. It was Teeney! He opened the window, Teeney tumbled in.
"What are you doing here? If they find you they will exicute you!" He whispered.
"I've had to escape my room before, it's not like it was hard escaping ten guards. Anyways, I heard some guard talk, apparently they plan on killing you and me, and having two crowntails take over the kingdom!"
"What?" He whispered.
"You heard me! I came to get us out of here!" They got out his window, and swam into the dark night......


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome story! I'm *subbed too*.  Can't wait for more!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Teeney and Lebron! There will be more later, Lebron, I was thinking maybe Lebron could be the replacement for Ferdinand? If that's alright with you.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Really? I thought Ferdinand was supposed to be the main character. Well, you choose. It's your story.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

lol no, remember how Teeney said they were going to kill Teeney and Ferdinand and replace them with Crowntails? That's what I mean, Lebron could be the Ct that will replace Ferdy if they can kill him


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh. I thought you meant they were going to be killed and... Never mind, it's confusing.  Sure, OK. Do whatever you want.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

When Lebron first found out he was going to be replacing one of the Delights, he was mystified, now, he was disgusted. They were going to _kill _the betta he would be replacing. He told them he wouldn't do it, and the took him and stuck him in a cage. Yep, disgusted. He thought, as he banged his head against the side of the cage, trying to get out. After a while, he gave up.

As Teeney and Ferdinand swam away, Ferdinand started thinking, _What if she's actually going to kill me? Nah, she woudn't do that, she's too nice, besides, she stopped me from fighting. But then again, maybe it was a plan to get her near me, so she could kill me. No! Ferdinand, quit thinking about her like that. _"Teeney?"
"yes?"
"I think I know where we need to go,"
"Where?"
"There is only one person who could help us with this, her name is Cheng," To be continued.....


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

"Who's Cheng? Is she your lover?" Teeney asked with a smile.
"NO!" Ferdinand said, looking disgusted. "Cheng is my owner's other fish, her husband was great at getting out of sticky situations, but once he got dropsy, well,"
"Alright let's g-" 
"Teeney? TEENEY! Teeney where are you this isn't fu-"


When her captors finally put her down, Teeney was in a mood to fight. However, fighting is very hard when you're chained to a wall, and there are ten guards at the door, and surrounding you. _I hope Ferdinand is ok. _She thought to herself. But she knew they had probably captured him.



_Where am I?_ Ferdinand thought as he woke up, when those people had grabbed him he had put up so much of a fight that they knocked him out. _Why am I chained to walls? Why are the- Oh wait, noowww I get it, I'm a priisoonner._ The drug used to knock him out hadn't quite worn off, he fell back to sleep. "Hey, you, wake up!" Whispered a red crowntail. For some reason, all of the guards were gone. "I'm Lebron, and I'm here to get you out of here, so Wake. UP."


----------

